# cbwheels.com?



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

yeah today i ordered some 17 inch icw wheels from www.cbwheels.com and i was wondering if anybody else has ordered wheels from there because it seemed weird.. they gave me this account number and stuff and i went to track it on ups i couldnt it said un available it could be that ups didnt get it yet but hte site never even said how long it should take or nethyng .. it just seems strange im sure itll be fine but i was just seeing if anyone has ever ordered from there.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

steveo24 said:


> yeah today i ordered some 17 inch icw wheels from www.cbwheels.com and i was wondering if anybody else has ordered wheels from there because it seemed weird.. they gave me this account number and stuff and i went to track it on ups i couldnt it said un available it could be that ups didnt get it yet but hte site never even said how long it should take or nethyng .. it just seems strange im sure itll be fine but i was just seeing if anyone has ever ordered from there.



ups probably dosent have it in thier system yet... try tomarrow or monday...i ve had that happen lots of times... takes 24 hours or so to get in the sytem...i one got a package before it was in thier system... ups tracking blows...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What wheels did you get?


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

*icw 17's*

ill link this up .. i like them i think theyll look nice on my gen 1 alty.... 
they come with 205 tires which is kinda low profile for where i live .. i guess im gonna have to be careful...  
http://www.cbwheels.com/icw/images/ICW 615S Model Flite 5.jpg


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

yeh
5 days later i get a call saying we dont have your wheels...
so i hadda cancel the order... now im getting bsa 239 wheels i personally like them more but thats more money i owe my dad.. its up to 200 now.. not bad but my job blows..


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice choice.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice! Doing anything else to the car? Maybe lowering it?


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

yeh lowering it soon once i get bcak my tax returns... 2.5 in front 2 in back.. after that im gonna get a custom catback exhaust 2.25 piping and an apex n1 muffler.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Awesome! Post pics if you can.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

Coco said:


> Awesome! Post pics if you can.


yeh im spost to be getting the wheels in ups tomorrow... so im guessing ill have em.. ill post some pics. arite peace


----------

